# DM Looking for Players in Nashville TN area



## Dracolich (Apr 11, 2002)

I’ve played Dungeons and Dragons for 15 years and have an awesome gaming room in my house with lots of space. Looking for two players to join an established group of four. We play every other Saturday from 1 PM to 8 PM in the Murfreesboro area. 
Wanting serious gamers, regardless of experience, to explore the new Forgotten Realms. We can teach you to play.

email: billtonkin@comcast.net.


----------



## Dracolich (Apr 19, 2002)

Both spots have been filled.


----------

